# Spring Wet Season



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you have a large lawn that sometimes gets away from you during the Spring wet season....this could be your answer. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

:lol:


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

In my yard during the "wet season" you'd promptly leave ruts every where with that.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> In my yard during the "wet season" you'd promptly leave ruts every where with that.


Thats the whole purpose of this baler and rake.....wait until the wet season is over!....and harvest your lawn. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

That line of thinking is the only use I can see of the rake and bale in one step setups. For dry hay, you would be losing too many leaves.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

reede said:


> That line of thinking is the only use I can see of the rake and bale in one step setups. For dry hay, you would be losing too many leaves.


Depends on what your lawn consists of, I think Mike might have been thinking something like 'Kentucky blue grass' as a possible turf crop getting a little away from you. 

Sorry, couldn't help myself today, go head hit me back, I probably deserve it.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

r82230 said:


> Depends on what your lawn consists of, I think Mike might have been thinking something like 'Kentucky blue grass' as a possible turf crop getting a little away from you.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself today, go head hit me back, I probably deserve it.
> 
> Larry


or KY 31.... 

Regards, Mike


----------

